# Atomic Makeup NYC



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2018)

Rock 'n Roll inspired makeup for A.L.L! – Atomic Makeup NYC





Atomic Makeup NYC was kind enough to send Specktra some products to try out. Mainly, Liquid Lipsticks & 1 gimme glimmer metallic mousse!

Even though we were sent these, all thoughts are my very own. 

Random swatches of some of their liquid lipsticks!




The formula is incredibly silky & a mousse (at least in the new tubes). Super silky on the lips, leaves lips feeling soft & hydrated. These aren't your typical liquid lipsticks. These are all silky. I know I keep saying silky lol but they really are!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2018)

The formula is incredibly silky & a mousse (at least in the new tubes). Super silky on the lips, leaves lips feeling soft & hydrated. These aren't your typical liquid lipsticks. These are all silky. I know I keep saying silky lol but they really are! ?????????????????? They dry matte but a soft matte finish. You could blot for a more matte finish (if you'd like). This pic is with no blotting. 
Just wanted to tell you all to get one of these liquid lipsticks & for $13 each with 8.5g of product YOU CAN'T GO WRONG!


Review of the above...because it didn't post it all!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 24, 2018)

[MENTION=21219]Atomic[/MENTION]makeup Gimme Glimmer Multi-Use Metallic Mousse in the shade Double Fantasy!

Priced at $10  for 7g of product???????????? 100% vegan & cruelty free ❤❤

The formula is unique to anything in my collection. It's soft, creamy, cooling (almost wet feeling) but it dries smooth & blends out easy! You can just about pop these anywhere (lid, cheek..etc). This shade is unique too. Gunmetal with a bit of lavender ??????????????????

Thank you #atomicmakeupnyc for sending me this to try out!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2018)

Are you ready to travel back in time to Spring '88 with [MENTION=21219]Atomic[/MENTION]makeup ?! We are!!!! Meet the newest collection from Atomic Makeup,  #GlimmerPop 

 A silky matte lipstick that has glimmer throughout to make your lips pop! 

Not metallic, GLIMMER POP!

Available now on their website for $13 each or $58.50 for all 5 shades & you can use our affiliate code at checkout for $$$ off! SPECKTRA at checkout today & everyday

View attachment IMG_20180401_191342_948.jpg


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2018)




----------



## toupeemoor (May 23, 2018)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 63018
> 
> View attachment 63019
> 
> ...



I like the lavender.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2018)

Newness from Atomic Makeup 

Meet the Rockaway Peach Collection available now on their website.

All 6 Lip products 6 for $65 or $13 each
All 3 Gimme Glimmer for $25 or $10 each

This collection contains 
4 Silky Matte Liquid Lipsticks
-Hitch (Plum)
-Peach, Please (Electric Orange)
-Pirate Love (Electric Pink Coral)
-Cyclone (Jade green) 

1 Glimmer Pop Silky Matte Liquid Lipstick
-Radio Wave (Sky Blue)

1 Disco Gloss
-Beaches & Cream (Tangerine Orange Shimmer) 

3 Gimme Glimmer 
-Surf City (Green)
-Havana Affair (Gold sand)
-Sundae Girl (Pink)










Products have been sent complimentary from the brand. Thank you #AtomicMakeup


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 26, 2019)

[MENTION=21219]Atomic[/MENTION]makeup Gimme Glimmer Liquid Eye Shadows are BACK in 3 New shades & 7 classic favorites. 

Available Now & use code SPECKTRA for $$$ off!

$7 each 
$15 for 3pc sets

These swatches have no primer underneath & all one dip in the tube. These were an absolute dream to apply. The formula is lightweight, creamy & dry to an ultra metallic finish. 

??????Poppy- Electric Coral
??????Iris- Moody Teal
??????Daisy- Spring Gold
??????Havana Affair- Sandy Copper
??????Double Fantasy- Cool Silver
??????Strutter- Deep Velvet Burgundy 

Atomic Makeup was kind enough to send us these for review. Thank you!


----------



## drkrishanarora (Apr 1, 2019)

*Amazing*



Dolly Snow said:


> @Atomic makeup Gimme Glimmer Liquid Eye Shadows are BACK in 3 New shades & 7 classic favorites.
> 
> Available Now & use code SPECKTRA for $$$ off!
> 
> ...



It looks amazing, I must say...By the way where can i get this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2019)

drkrishanarora said:


> It looks amazing, I must say...By the way where can i get this.



Hi, you can buy them @ atomicmakeup.com 
Don't forget to use SPECKTRA for $$ off.


----------



## KumariSupriya (May 3, 2019)

Wow, it looks wonderful. I am not into these type of makeup but would definitely try it now.


----------

